# Rejoin uber with second account



## Rakhruz (May 24, 2016)

Hello everyone! !!
My uber account was deactivated due to rider claim in June. Can I reapply again with new number and email ? 6 month passed since deactivation so how uber can notice me in the system if I create second account ? Has someone two uber accounts, can you share with me your experience?
I want to back to road but don't know how. One of my friend told me that he opened a second account after 7 month later with new number and emails. His account was deactivated couse car accident. I need help .... please share your experience or knowledge. .

Thank you in advance...


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Rakhruz said:


> Hello everyone! !!
> My uber account was deactivated due to rider claim in June. Can I reapply again with new number and email ? 6 month passed since deactivation so how uber can notice me in the system if I create second account ? Has someone two uber accounts, can you share with me your experience?
> I want to back to road but don't know how. One of my friend told me that he opened a second account after 7 month later with new number and emails. His account was deactivated couse car accident. I need help .... please share your experience or knowledge. .
> 
> Thank you in advance...


I'm not sure but The Home Depot is hiring and they pay more.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Unless you can change your social security number; I doubt you'll be successful.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Just buy someone's ant acct. EZ peasy.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Rakhruz said:


> Hello everyone! !!
> My uber account was deactivated due to rider claim in June. Can I reapply again with new number and email ? 6 month passed since deactivation so how uber can notice me in the system if I create second account ? Has someone two uber accounts, can you share with me your experience?
> I want to back to road but don't know how. One of my friend told me that he opened a second account after 7 month later with new number and emails. His account was deactivated couse car accident. I need help .... please share your experience or knowledge. .
> 
> Thank you in advance...


What was the rider's "claim" that got you deactivated?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

AuxcordBoston, you've changed your pic, again?


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

If you got deactivated for bad behavior then move on. Your English reminds me of emails offering me a large inheritance from a Nigerian prince.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

One can rejoin rideshare, why limit oneself to be abused by Uber again?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Go4 said:


> AuxcordBoston, you've changed your pic, again?


Yes!


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Rakhruz said:


> Hello everyone! !!
> My uber account was deactivated due to rider claim in June. Can I reapply again with new number and email ? 6 month passed since deactivation so how uber can notice me in the system if I create second account ? Has someone two uber accounts, can you share with me your experience?
> I want to back to road but don't know how. One of my friend told me that he opened a second account after 7 month later with new number and emails. His account was deactivated couse car accident. I need help .... please share your experience or knowledge. .
> 
> Thank you in advance...


You will still have the same Social Security number, Driver's License number, and probably VIN and insurance policy ID. Uber is a technology company, I'm pretty sure they'll sniff you out.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Is uber driving or uber treatment addictive? Why not try Not-4-Profit like in Austin or other alternatives?


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> Is uber driving or uber treatment addictive? Why not try Not-4-Profit like in Austin or other alternatives?


I'm absolutely certain Uber triggers the gambling related areas of the brain. I've actually been thinking about digging into it a bit lol.


----------



## Rakhruz (May 24, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Unless you can change your social security number; I doubt you'll be successful.


What does happen if I use a wrong SSN ?



AuxCordBoston said:


> What was the rider's "claim" that got you deactivated?


 The rider was totally drunk and he wanted to kiss me, the first I thought he might be joking than I realized he was serious, he was gey, offered money. I got angry and kicked off him at highway..


----------



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

Rakhruz said:


> What does happen if I use a wrong SSN ?
> 
> The rider was totally drunk and he wanted to kiss me, the first I thought he might be joking than I realized he was serious, he was gey, offered money. I got angry and kicked off him at highway..


1. It's fraud.
2. You're a homophobe and sound like you deserve what you got.


----------



## Rakhruz (May 24, 2016)

RalphWolf said:


> If you got deactivated for bad behavior then move on. Your English reminds me of emails offering me a large inheritance from a Nigerian prince.


IT wasn't a bad behavior, what I did wrong was kicked him out at highway, put his life at dangerous



cdm813 said:


> You will still have the same Social Security number, Driver's License number, and probably VIN and insurance policy ID. Uber is a technology company, I'm pretty sure they'll sniff you out.


Every system can be gamed, =)



Ihateyou said:


> 1. It's fraud.
> 2. You're a homophobe and sound like you deserve what you got.


 Maybe, but I don't have other choice.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Not by idiots =)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakhruz said:


> Hello everyone! !!
> My uber account was deactivated due to rider claim in June. Can I reapply again with new number and email ? 6 month passed since deactivation so how uber can notice me in the system if I create second account ? Has someone two uber accounts, can you share with me your experience?
> I want to back to road but don't know how. One of my friend told me that he opened a second account after 7 month later with new number and emails. His account was deactivated couse car accident. I need help .... please share your experience or knowledge. .
> 
> Thank you in advance...


Riders can have dozens of accounts.


----------



## Rakhruz (May 24, 2016)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Not by idiots =)


 Are you sure ?


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

You have other choice. You get job. You learn well English. You benefit from teach of American custom.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

RalphWolf said:


> I'm absolutely certain Uber triggers the gambling related areas of the brain. I've actually been thinking about digging into it a bit lol.


It's exactly like gambling. Each new ping is like pushing the button on a slot machine. If you lose, it's a minimum fare in a bad area. If you win, it's a 3x surge, beautiful woman, going 30 miles and a $20 tip.


----------



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

Someone REALLY seems to need to prove to everyone he isn't "*gey*."


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Go4 said:


> AuxcordBoston, you've changed your pic, again?





AuxCordBoston said:


> Yes!


Bring the other one back! This one isnt working for me.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Fake ss number? You are edging into felony territory, bad idea.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Rakhruz said:


> What does happen if I use a wrong SSN ?


Jail time and deportation. Can't say I'm opposed if this thread is any indication of your decision making and morals.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Rakhruz said:


> Hello everyone! !!
> My uber account was deactivated due to rider claim in June. Can I reapply again with new number and email ? 6 month passed since deactivation so how uber can notice me in the system if I create second account ? Has someone two uber accounts, can you share with me your experience?
> I want to back to road but don't know how. One of my friend told me that he opened a second account after 7 month later with new number and emails. His account was deactivated couse car accident. I need help .... please share your experience or knowledge. .
> 
> Thank you in advance...


Are you going to change your name and address and social security number and driver's license number?


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Are you going to change your name and address and social security number and driver's license number?


I think extreme driver fraud is exactly what he's contemplating. Yeah.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rakhruz said:


> What does happen if I use a wrong SSN ?
> 
> The rider was totally drunk and he wanted to kiss me, the first I thought he might be joking than I realized he was serious, he was gey, offered money. I got angry and kicked off him at highway..


Uber may not catch you or care but you may have an issue with Uncle Sam come tax time.


----------



## Rakhruz (May 24, 2016)

Ihateyou said:


> Someone REALLY seems to need to prove to everyone he isn't "*gey*."


 Happy holiday, tomorrow is your day. =)


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Jagent said:


> It's exactly like gambling. Each new ping is like pushing the button on a slot machine. If you lose, it's a minimum fare in a bad area. If you win, it's a 3x surge, beautiful woman, going 30 miles and a $20 tip.


The house wins. That hot woman isn't it's a man and he is drunk and will give you one star because you didn't want to have sex.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Ihateyou said:


> 1. It's fraud.
> 2. You're a homophobe and sound like you deserve what you got.


How is that being homophobic? IF what he states is true, the passenger made.an unwanted sexual advance, Rakhruz declined, guy kept pestering him, he pulled over and told him to GTFO of the car.

IF that's what happened, he was within his rights. Doesn't make him homophobic.

If it was a female driver that told the guy hitting on her repeatedly to GTFO, and everything else were exactly the same, you'd be saying 'you go girl' to the woman.


----------



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

DeplorableDonald said:


> How is that being homophobic? IF what he states is true, the passenger made.an unwanted sexual advance, Rakhruz declined, guy kept pestering him, he pulled over and told him to GTFO of the car.
> 
> IF that's what happened, he was within his rights. Doesn't make him homophobic.
> 
> If it was a female driver that told the guy hitting on her repeatedly to GTFO, and everything else were exactly the same, you'd be saying 'you go girl' to the woman.


Read his message again champ.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Rakhruz said:


> Hello everyone! !!
> My uber account was deactivated due to rider claim in June. Can I reapply again.


Is it possible for you to learn this power? Not from a Jedi....


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Can't y'all just be nicer to each other please?


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

Why don't you just try re-applying with the new phone and alternate car ? What have you got to lose? They can only say no. Never use a fake ssn or any thing that can expose you to getting nailed by the feds. Its just not worth it.


----------

